# Kicksled



## Northwoodsice (Feb 4, 2008)

Does anyone have plans for a Kicksled? These are used in the snow/ice and can be pulled by dog or pushed by human. I am looking for one to hold a person.

Thanks


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Take a look on Wikipedia I found some pictures there.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Found it here http://www.potku.fi/kepopas/kepopas_eng.htm


----------

